# All Slavic languages: Köln-Colonia



## Setwale_Charm

In what Slavic languages may the city of Köln be called Colonia?


----------



## Jana337

In Polish, I think, but with a K.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

what about Czech?


----------



## Jana337

Kolín nad Rýnem. "Nad Rýnem" can be omitted if it is clear enough that you are talking about the German town. For Czech ears, the default Kolín is this one.


----------



## Henryk

In Croatian you can. For example: "Kolonia je prekrasan grad".


----------



## Athaulf

Henryk said:


> In Croatian you can. For example: "Kolonia je prekrasan grad".



Um... not really.  The word _kolonija_ exists in Croatian with the general meaning _colony_, but it definitely wouldn't be understood as the name of the city of Cologne. We call this city by its German name.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

What about Serbian? or Bosnian for that matter?


----------



## dn88

Jana337 said:


> In Polish, I think, but with a K.



Yes, "Kolonia (nad Renem)" (just in case someone was looking for a Polish native ).


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

In our never. Long time ago when people still made a pilgrimage to Köln, they referred it as Kolmorajn. A nicely corrupted version of the original Köln am Rhein. 
Don't test this on nowadays youngsters, they don't even know what Monakovo or Solnogradec are.


----------



## Athaulf

Setwale_Charm said:


> What about Serbian? or Bosnian for that matter?



Same as Croatian, except that in Bosnia and Serbia the name would likely be transcribed as _Keln_, whereas in Croatia, it's usually kept with the original spelling.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you.  I am now inclined to believe it is Polish which was simply somehow diffcult for my ear to recognise.


----------



## Grosvenor1

Is Kolín in the Czech Republic also an early Roman _colonia_?


----------



## werrr

Grosvenor1 said:


> Is Kolín in the Czech Republic also an early Roman _colonia_?


No, in the Czech Republic there are no Roman colonies at all. 

 The name “Kolín” is most likely derived from pales (“kůl” in modern Czech) used there as hardening of floodplains. The names of the Czech and German town coalesced (in both Czech and German language) because of the sound similarity.


----------



## Tijana

It is *Keln* in Serbian.


----------



## vlado1

Setwale_Charm said:


> In what Slavic languages may the city of Köln be called Colonia?



Colonia is spanish name of Köln.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

vlado1 said:


> Colonia is spanish name of Köln.


 
No, we are talking of Slavic langs only.


----------

